# Fort Valley Virginia



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have ridden the endurance ride that takes place in fort valley for several years. The area is an amazing place to ride, though the trails are not always easy. Hoof protection of some sort is a must due to all the rocks.





































That ride is one of my favorites, so if you have an opportunity to ride there, def go for it!


----------



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Wow thanks so much for the answering the post!


----------

